# Smoking brisket with no fat cap



## DustyJoe84 (Jan 3, 2019)

My family bought a side of beef a while back. This is the brisket that we got from it. I never really took a look at it until recently when I started developing an interest in smoking meat. I noticed the absence of a "fat cap" on this brisket. I know typically people leave about 1/4" of fat to protect the meat and add flavor but obviously this doesn't have that.

Is there anything special I should do to keep the brisket from drying out or to protect it when I decide to smoke it?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 3, 2019)

I would inject it and pan it if possible.
How much does it weigh?


----------



## DustyJoe84 (Jan 3, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I would inject it and pan it if possible.
> How much does it weigh?



Injecting was my first thought. By "pan it" do you mean just smoke it in a foil pan? I'd say this brisket weights around 10 lbs.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 3, 2019)

DustyJoe84 said:


> Injecting was my first thought. By "pan it" do you mean just smoke it in a foil pan? I'd say this brisket weights around 10 lbs.



Yeah, just smoke it in a foil pan with some extra support under the foil pan.
Of course you won't get a real good bark on it.  
Smokin Al had a good method for smoking small briskets with a minimal fat cap but I am unable to locate that post.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jan 3, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Yeah, just smoke it in a foil pan with some extra support under the foil pan.
> Of course you won't get a real good bark on it.
> Smokin Al had a good method for smoking small briskets with a minimal fat cap but I am unable to locate that post.




 DustyJoe84


Think this is the recipe you're looking for,
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/brisket-flat-my-way.277499/


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 3, 2019)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> DustyJoe84
> 
> 
> Think this is the recipe you're looking for,
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/brisket-flat-my-way.277499/



Kris,
Thank you for coming to the rescue.
I could have sworn I had it book marked.


----------



## DustyJoe84 (Jan 4, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Yeah, just smoke it in a foil pan with some extra support under the foil pan.
> Of course you won't get a real good bark on it.
> Smokin Al had a good method for smoking small briskets with a minimal fat cap but I am unable to locate that post.





KrisUpInSmoke said:


> DustyJoe84
> 
> 
> Think this is the recipe you're looking for,
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/brisket-flat-my-way.277499/



Thanks guys! This is very helpful!


----------



## illini40 (Jan 4, 2019)

I would definitely recommend following Al's guide for this brisket.

Here is a link to a smaller brisket that I did this summer.  It was a flat (lean part) and it too, did not have a full fat cap.  I used a lot of Al's ideas, around using a pan with some broth, etc.  Hopefully this will help as well: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/small-briskret-is-on-q-view.277764/


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 5, 2019)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> DustyJoe84
> 
> 
> Think this is the recipe you're looking for,
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/brisket-flat-my-way.277499/


That is the receipe, I used it last summer and it couldn't have come out any better!


----------

